# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/9



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold weather this past week really improved ice conditions on Devils Lake. 
Anglers are reporting 6-9 inches of ice closer to shore and on the smaller 
bays, but some areas still only have around 4-6. Anglers are finding some 
walleyes and pike in Creel Bay, Wolfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, 
and East Bay near Camp Grafton. A few perch are being found in Six Mile, Creel 
Bay, and near Camp Grafton in East Bay, but action for perch overall is slow. 
Spear fisherman are reporting success in Wolfords Bay, Sweetwater Lake, and 
Morrison Lake. While a few anglers are starting to use atv?s most are still 
walking out. Please use extreme caution when venturing out this weekend. Good 
Luck and Good
Fishing.


----------

